# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  ممكن فك تشفير alcatel OT- E221

## wahidsam

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
المرجو من أباطرة المنتدى مساعدتي في فك تشفير هاتفي وجزاكم الله خيرا
معلومات الجوال 
                 id               
  e221x-2arges1             
               imei
   354900013072940*

----------


## sab_bane

إذا كان هاتفك  ot-e221 فهو مدعوم بالكابل وليس حساب الأكواد

----------


## wahidsam

*merci pour cette réponse mon frère sab_bane*

----------


## sab_bane

مرحبا خاصنا نزيدو للأمام بالمعاونة بيناتنا و التواضع

----------

